# Magnetic Ride Shock Abosrbers



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello

Noticed my car making a noise going over bumps in the road. Had two garages say the rear shock absorbers need replacing as they're leaking.

The car has magnetic ride and I've been quoted £730 inc VAT to get them replaced. Does that sound about right?

The same garage quoted another £720 inc VAT to change the Haldex oil, DSG oil, major service and MOT. Is that on the high side?

Thanks as always!


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=994297

I posted that 2 days ago with the same problem. Are you having issues with the front or the rear? I was told by Audi and through independent searches that the cheapest parts alone are for $460 each (always want to replace in pairs) so about £600 for parts alone. I would say that the price isn't bad.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

So even when mag ride is off, it's on in a way?

Kinda confused on this point. I have mag ride on my V6, and there is a definite tightening of the suspension when you hit the button. But with the button off, I have to say the car's suspension feels a lot like my wife's TT that doesn't have mag ride.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

It's the rear suspension. Spoke to another garage who quoted £520 all in. The parts are roughly £220 per corner - that's direct from Audi.

On a completely separate note, I noticed the car makes a noise from the front suspension going over bumps and recorded a short video of pushing down on the car. Anyone have any idea what is causing this? 




I'll be livid if the front shocks require changing too!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

My rear right wheel well makes that same squeak noise when I turn or go over bumps at a slow speed. I don't know what it is yet. I also have mag-ride.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

That makes me angry, damn you Audi for racking up prices in the US [smiley=bigcry.gif] . £410 each in the states..

I'd say do it, but make sure that they are getting brand new shock absorbers and not part outs.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

can you post a link to where I can buy them for only 200 pounds?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Just call up any Audi garage. I phoned Glasgow Audi and asked for the parts department. Xpanel: that price in dollars works out at £300, more expensive than the UK but not double the price!

Worrying that someone else has the same noise when going over bumps slow. Anyone else know what that noise is from my last post?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

When I had my Mk6 GTI the noise was caused from the upper strut mounts on the front. Replacing them with the 034 mounts would fix it. I'm not sure if its the same issue with my rear shock, could be the same issue you are having. It sounds the same as other videos.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

The noise at the back of the car is much worse - it's almost like there's no suspension at the rear so I think the shock has completely failed. 
Hoping the noise at the front as per the video is the strut mount rather than the shock absorber.

What would you guys do if the car needed 4 new magnetic ride shock absorbers fitted? Glasgow Audi would leave me little change from £2000. An indy would be £1200 ish. Was looking into doing away with mag ride, however I think the dash would light up as it complained about no mag ride.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

KW do a coilover set that comes with modules to fool the car into thinking there is still a magride damper attached.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Warranty_Void said:


> KW do a coilover set that comes with modules to fool the car into thinking there is still a magride damper attached.


I saw that, however the parts are more expensive (£1300) than the Audi replacement mag ride shock absorbers (sub £1000). Unless of course I'm looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I'm having problems with a front damper and they are around £330 ish each for the whole system you'd need rears + fitting + wheel alliement +end stop + top mounts + ect ect, I'd say the kw kit would be cheaper but I like magride lol


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Bumping this thread because I'm having the same issues with my 2008 3.2 Quattro with magnetic ride. There's a loud squeak from the front passenger damper and the local dealer says it's leaking. I'm in the US -- is Jim Ellis Audi the cheapest retailer to buy the parts?

Anyone have the part numbers for all four shock absorbers? While I'm going in to replace the parts, what else should I replace? The springs? My TT just does not feel as tight as it was when new. I'm replacing sway bar end links -- what else?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

You could fit H & R Anti Rollbar front and rear, you won't believe the difference it makes to the handling. It won't make the car harsh either. It will still feel like standard but will corner without hardly any body roll. I fitted one to my S line and was stunned by the way it transformed the car.


----------

